# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Pha cà phê ngon bằng máy pha cà phê Espresso Tiross TS621

## taimaimaipro

*Pha cà phê ngon bằng máy pha cà phê Espresso Tiross TS621*

Là sản phẩm của thương hiệu Tiross – Ba Lan, *máy pha Espresso Tiross TS621* có thiết kế hiện đại và đáp ứng các tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của Châu Âu về chất lượng. Máy có thiết kế đơn giản, dễ sử dụng và có các chức năng pha espresso, cà phê thường, cappuccino (kết hợp với đầu đánh bọt sữa). Màng lọc lưới ni lông dễ vệ sinh và không phải thay thế sau mỗi lần dùng. Tiross TS621 có công suất 800W, có thể pha được 1 - 4 tách cà phê cho 1 lần dùng, là sự chọn lựa hiệp cho cá nhân chủ nghĩa hay văn phòng nhỏ.




mua máy pha cà phê ở đâu

mua máy làm kem ở đâu

mua hạt chia ở đâu


*hướng dẫn dùng MÁY PHA CÀ PHÊ ESPRESSO TIROSS TS621*

*Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn dùng trước khi dùng*

*I. Những lưu ý khi dùng máy pha cà phê Espresso Tiross TS 621*

1. Đọc kỹ chỉ dẫn dùng.

2. Trước khi dùng nên kiểm tra điện áp của ổ cắm trên tường sao cho hợp với điện áp ghi trên máy.

3. Máy có một phích cắm một mực. Hãy đảm bảo ổ cắm trên tường nhà của bạn cũng cân xứng với phích cắm của máy.

4. Để bảo vệ chống cháy, điện giật và gây thương tích cho người dùng, lưu ý không nên cắm dây điện, phích cắm điện trong nước hoặc chất lỏng.

5. Hãy rút phích cắm ra khỏi ổ cắm trên tường trước khi làm sạch và khi không dùng máy. Để cho máy nguội hẳn trước khi cất đi, hoặc trước khi làm sạch.

6. Không vận hành máy khi có bất kỳ một hỏng hoặc trục trặc nào, tạm dừng và mang đến cơ sở bảo hành gần nhất để rà.

7. Một số phụ kiện nhà sinh sản khuyến cáo không được sử dụng khi đang vận hành máy vì có thể gây giật điện hoặc gây thương tích cho người dùng.

8. Không được để dây điện lên trên máy.

9. đảm bảo dây điện không chạm vào bề mặt nóng của máy.

10. Không dùng máy pha cà phê trong môi trường có nhiệt độ cao, từ trường cao. Không đặt máy pha cà phê lên bề mặt nóng, cạnh lửa hoặc một thiết bị điện.

11. Để tắt máy thì trước hết phải rút ổ cắm điện trên tường ra.

12. Không sử dụng máy pha cà phê cho mục đích khác và đặt máy trong môi trường khô.

13. Theo dõi máy khi bạn đang vận hành. Không để máy ở thể chờ trong một thời gian dài. để ý nên để xa tầm tay của con nít.

14. Hãy cẩn thận không để máy bị đốt cháy bởi hơi nước.

15. Một số bộ phận của máy bị nóng khi hoạt động (chả hạn như tấm không gỉ trang hoàng, ống hơi nước và vòi phun bọt,…), do đó không chạm tay trực tiếp vào các thiết bị này.

16. liền tù tù vệ sinh máy sạch sẽ theo phần "làm sạch và bảo trì" để bảo đảm được chất lượng cà phê và duy trì độ bền của máy. thẳng tra dầu cho máy để bảo đảm máy được hoạt động tốt.

17. Nếu bạn không sử dụng máy trong một thời gian dài thì phải làm sạch, tháo rời và làm khô máy trước khi cất đi.

18. Không bao giờ dùng chất gột rửa hoặc nước nóng để làm sạch để tránh thiết bị bị biến dạng.
Hình ảnh máy pha cà phê Espresso Tiross TS62119. Thiết bị này không dành cho người dùng là trẻ em, người có giác quan kém, tâm thần, hoặc thiếu kinh nghiệm và tri thức, trừ khi họ được giám sát hoặc chỉ dẫn dùng các thiết bị bởi một người có kinh nghiệm.

20. Để sản phẩm tránh xa tầm với của con nít.

21. Thiết bị này được thiết kế để dùng trong gia đình, cửa hàng, văn phòng làm việc, nhà hàng, khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, v.v…

22. Không để thiết bị ngoài trời.

*II. Chuẩn bị máy cho lần sử dụng trước tiên*

- Dỡ bỏ máy và các thiết bị từ hộp đựng và thẩm tra đầy đủ các phụ kiện đi kèm.

- Tháo máy, rửa sạch các bộ phận bên trong của máy pha cà phê Espresso Tiross TS 621 trước lần sử dụng trước tiên sau đó lắp ráp lại thiết bị như ban đầu.

- Đặt máy trên một kệ chắc chắn.

- Thiết bị hoạt động theo phần “B” và “C”. Lặp lại 2-3 lần

*III. Làm cà phê ESPRESSO*

- Mở nắp bình bằng cách xoay theo chiều kim đồng hồ, đổ một lượng nước hiệp vào bình sao cho không vượt quá thể tích quy định của máy.

Lưu ý: Trên bình có đánh dấu lượng nước tối đa có thể pha được 4 tách cà phê và tối thiểu là 2 tách cà phê. Khi đổ nước vào bình phải chắc chắn rằng bạn chưa cắm phích điện của máy vào ổ cắm.
2 phút để có một tách Espresso thơm ngon- Dùng muỗng để đong cà phê cho vào phin. Dàn đều cà phê vào phin và nén cà phê bằng công cụ nén của máy. Một muỗng cà phê bột có thể pha được 1 tách cà phê ngon.

Lưu ý: Cho cà phê vào phin theo đúng định lượng của máy (2 hoặc 4 tách).

- Lắp tay cầm vào máy theo chiều từ trái qua phải.

- Đặt bình chứa ở dưới kệ máy.

- Cắm dây nguồn vào ổ cắm và xoáy núm điều khiển về vị trí làm cà phê, chờ 2 phút cà phê sẽ chảy ra từ vòi dưới tay cầm.

- Sau khi pha được lượng cà phê như mong muốn bạn xoay núm điều khiển về vị trí phát động để ngắt dòng cà phê.

- Trước khi tháo phin pha cà phê ra khỏi máy hoặc mở nắp máy, hãy vững chắc là sức ép hơi nước trong máy đã hết. Để thực hiện việc này bạn hãy xoay núm hơi nước về vị trí đầu tiên, hơi nước trong bình sẽ bị đẩy ra ngoài từ thiết bị tạo bọt.

- Sau khi áp lực nước đã thoát hết và phin pha cà phê nguội hẳn bạn có thể mở nắp máy và tháo phin ra ngoài.

- Sau khi làm cà phê xong bạn có thể chờ máy nguội sau đó tháo các bộ phận như phin pha, bình chứa ra ngoài tuần tự theo chiều kim đồng hồ và rửa sạch bằng nước.

*IV. Làm sữa và CAPPUCCINO*

- Chuẩn bị lượng cà phê vừa đủ để pha 1 ly Espresso như phần pha cà phê Espresso vào ly chuyên dụng để làm Capuccino. Chuẩn bị sữa để pha một ly Cappuccino.

- Khuyên dùng sữa tươi lạnh không đường, phải làm vậy bởi sữa lạnh dễ hoà trộn với không khí và tạo nên bọt (sữa không béo cũng có khả năng tương tự).
Làm Cappuccino theo thị hiếu- Chuẩn bị một bình đựng cà phê, Chú ý chọn loại bình có đường kính bằng 70mm để khi cho thêm sữa bình vẫn đủ chứa và không bị tràn ra ngoài.

- thẩm tra xem dụng cụ tạo bọt đã sạch và khô chưa, chờ đèn báo của máy, và bắt đầu.

- Nhấn nút đánh sữa và nhúng vòi hơi vào bình đánh sữa (khoảng 2 phút) thì gạt vòi hơi ra và ngưng tạo bọt.

- Chờ đến khi bọt được tạo và nhiệt độ sữa đạt nhiệt độ chuẩn, gạt van vòi hơi về vị trí 0. Sau đó cho sữa vừa đánh xong vào ly Capuccino.

- Nhấn nút tắt đánh sữa, lúc này có thể pha 1 ly Capuccino như bình thường.

- Đổ sữa nóng và bọt sữa vào chính giữa cốc. Hãy đổ càng cẩn thận và chậm rãi càng tốt. Bạn có thể cho một ít Cacao hoặc Socola lên trên lớp bọt sữa nếu bạn muốn.

*V. Làm sạch và bảo trì*

- Ngắt điện và để cho máy nguội hẳn trước khi làm sạch

- Không làm sạch với rượu hoặc chất tẩy rửa dung môi. Không nhúng phần vỏ vào trong nước để làm sạch.

- Tháo phin pha cà phê theo chiều kim đồng hồ để loại bỏ dư lượng cà phê bên trong, sau đó bạn có thể làm sạch nó với chất gột rửa dành cho máy, rốt cuộc rửa lại bằng nước sạch.

- Làm sạch quơ các công cụ đi kèm có thể tháo rời và phải để khô hoàn toàn trước khi lắp vào máy.

----------

